# this is ladder is awesome



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Check this out Ive haven't seen this before.http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/tls/4885494680.html


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Probably ideal for big rooms with vaulted ceilings. I'd use it about as much as I use one of my 40'ers. I'm sure some would get their money's worth out of it though. I like how it boasts about being the safest one in its class, especially when it seems to be in a class all its own. Still, pretty innovative design.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

At first look, that may be REALLY good for hanging paper. It looks like the back legs telescope so that one can get closer to the wall, which usual tall ladders don't. Also if those back legs do telescope, it would be ideal for stairs. 

Why is it when I'm shaking hands with retirement, I see all these neat toys ????


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> At first look, that may be REALLY good for hanging paper. It looks like the back legs telescope so that one can get closer to the wall, which usual tall ladders don't. Also if those back legs do telescope, it would be ideal for stairs.
> 
> Why is it when I'm shaking hands with retirement, I see all these neat toys ????


Maybe you can put it in your arsenal for when you do paid consultations? After all, nobody REALLY retires, do they?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

daArch said:


> At first look, that may be REALLY good for hanging paper. It looks like the back legs telescope so that one can get closer to the wall, which usual tall ladders don't. Also if those back legs do telescope, it would be ideal for stairs.
> 
> Why is it when I'm shaking hands with retirement, I see all these neat toys ????


How's that going for you anyhow, are you officially done now?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> How's that going for you anyhow, are you officially done now?


No, I have cut WAY WAY back and my body feels much better. I think if I cherry pick jobs that are close to home, non-finicky materials, one or two days, and not difficult set ups, I can continue for a bit.

That means NO stripping and NO stairs. If I can make about a $1000 a month, we can delay taking HUGE chunks out of our nest egg. 

Yesterday and today were almost enjoyable. 10 total hours split between two days.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

That is a pretty sweet ladder. Hefty price tag though.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

It's to expensive


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have one , rides on top of the van most of the time . 
The main problem, is that it has such a wide foot print . So when using it as a smaller size make no sense . But when I need it . For larger ceiling repairs 
over staircases or painting around ceiling fans .. money maker . 
also takes two people to set it up . fast anyway ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That ladder looks scary to me. I would really want to inspect the telescoping front legs better to decide.


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

Based in Kansas City...does anyone know who the suppliers are for this ladder?

www.dqpainting.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I hate being on any step over 10'.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't love standing on top of my 12', but I've been known to do it if it will save a lot of time.


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't seem to see what you're looking at... 😕


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Happee_grrl said:


> I can't seem to see what you're looking at... 😕


I think that ad has disappeared.

I like orchard ladders. The ones with the telescoping third leg can be really handy.

http://www.benmeadows.com/stokes-or...MPL10&ef_id=VUBgZgAAAJsEyjiZ:20150429043902:s


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm. That is an interesting ladder,Gough. 

I have an older Little Giant, not quite as fancy as this one.
https://www.littlegiantxtreme.com/

I use the hell out of it, and have certainly gotten my money's worth out of it.
I kinda wish it had all the fancy attachments though.

Unfortunately, I don't think it enough for the current job I'm bidding.


----------

